# lozit



## Encolpius

Zdravíčko, znáte a používáte sloveso *lozit*? Slovník uvádí, že se jedná o výraz nářeční, ale to se už nedozvím, kde, na Moravě, atd. Slyšel jsem to i v Praze...Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Je to známé, běžně užívané to není.
Jen v nějakém tom nářečí nebo když chce člověk v momentálním rozmaru toto slovo použít místo _lézt_.


----------



## toygekko

Já ho používám, s gustem, typicky ve spojení *furt za mnou někdo lozí, *tj. pořád za mnou někdo chodí s nějakou záležitostí a otravuje mě tím. Kdybych si víc vzpomněl na své brněnské kořeny, řekl bych samozřejmě *furt za mnó někdo lozí. *Asi to bude opravdu krajový výraz, v Brně se s tím podle mě setkáte normálně, ale dokázat to nemůžu. Po konzultaci s 1 ks občana ze západních Čech mi bylo řečeno, že by po horách *nelozil, *nýbrž *lezl. *Já osobně bych *lozil *klidně po horách, stromech, skalách, zkrátka po čemkoli.


----------



## bibax

Sloveso _*lozit*_ se používá na jižní Moravě. Na prvním stupni jsme měli učitelku z jižní Moravy. Jednou někomu napsala poznámku do ŽK: "Lozí pod lavkami." Tehdy nám to připadalo hodně směšné (stejně jako její křestní jméno Jenůfa), mohli jsme se umlátit smíchy.

Praslovanské sloveso *laziti* (1. os. sg. lažô, nosové ô) je iterativem k slovesu lézti, jako je voziti iterativem k vézti, nositi k nésti, atd. Laziti existovalo i ve staročeštině. Není mi jasné, proč se přestalo používat. Mělo by se rozlišovat: _*leze na strom*_ (jednorázově, právě teď) jako nese vodu, _*lazí pod lavicemi*_ (opakovaně) jako nosí špatné známky. Asi to začnu používat, ale v náležitém tvaru _*laziti*_.

Jihomoravské loziti je tedy staré iterativum laziti, změna a na o je připodobnění k iterativům nositi, voziti, choditi.


----------



## toygekko

To je zajímavé, přesně to mě napadlo taky. *Lozit *totiž skutečně je (spíš) iterativum. Když řeknu *lozí za mnou, *mám tím na mysli, že za mnou chodí opakovaně. (V tomto případě je výraz samozřejmě hanlivý, něco na způsob *dolejzá za mnou, *ačkoliv to už je posunuté a znamená něco trošku jiného.) Není tady někdo z jižní Moravy, kdo tohle sloveso používá taky?


----------



## Tchesko

onetwothreefour said:


> Není tady někdo z jižní Moravy, kdo tohle sloveso používá taky?



Jakožto původní Jihomoravák z Valašska potvrzuji používání slovesa lozit. Navíc jsem si nebyl vědom toho, že se v Čechách nepoužívá. Na Severní Moravě (kde jsem později vyrůstal) bych řekl, že se používá taky, nebo aspoň nikoho nešokuje.


----------



## toygekko

Vaculík to dokonce používá i v knížce. Podle mě si málo Moraváků uvědomuje, že to není v Čechách obvyklé.


----------



## Encolpius

Nevím, jak byste vysvětlili toto: vygoogloval jsem na books.google.cz "Dítě ve třetím roce umí chodit, *lozit*, skákat a svými malými prstíčky dokáže už spoustu věcí" Kniha: První tři roky života dítěte, je to překlad, možná překladatelka byla z Moravy?


----------



## toygekko

To je dost dobře možné. Když se podíváte do Českého národního korpusu, taky tam najdete spoustu exemplářů, a většinou jsou to překlady. Mezi nimi je minimálně jeden originál, Ludvík Vaculík, o kterém jsem mluvil v jednom předchozím příspěvku. Ten by měl být z Moravy.


----------



## toygekko

Ještě dovětek: sám překládám, ale i tak jsem nevěděl, že to není v Čechách obvyklý výraz. Byť nedělám beletrii, možná ode mě na Googlu taky něco bude.


----------

